# what kind of cat likes bananas?



## kittykat3000 (Sep 12, 2009)

the closest person i've ever had die to me was my cat! the only being i ever cried about when they died! never had family or anything die only my kitty. it was really sad. i held him in the funniest ways and he loved it. he went CRAZY as soon as he smelled a banana being peeled. he just looooved bananas. i got him as a kitten and he died when he was only like a year old. he got hit by a car. i cried for a week and kept dreaming that he was walking into my room. i am crying now and its like 5 years later. it has made me appreciate the cats i have now so much though. they are 4 now and thats the longest i've ever had a cat! sometimes you have to lose something to appreciate what you have.


----------



## bubiko (Nov 10, 2009)

it's sad, but what a funny cat it must have been, eating bananas ) So 5 years are gone, and you are still in pain? I just cannot imagine what I will do, when my cat will die. ( I feel you pain, and I am so sorry for your loss ((


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im sure your cat has come and visited you to comfort you. He sounded like a one of a kind cat! He had a piece of your heart. So sorry for the loss of this special fellow.


----------



## rothhar (Sep 9, 2009)

Even though its been five years, when a special cat enters your life you'll never forget them, other cats may help fill
the spot but they can never replace the special ones..even though I think all cats are special in one way or another


----------

